# Using libobs in console application



## Janik (May 21, 2018)

Hey,

I am very new to C++ and tried to develop a simple console application in Visual Studio. I want to display the version of Libobs in the console.


```
#include "stdafx.h"
#include <iostream>
#include "./libobs/obs.h"
using namespace std;

int main() {

    obs_startup("en-US", NULL, NULL);
    cout << obs_get_version_string;

    return 0;
}
```

But it seems that I didn't include libobs correctly, so I got the Error "LNK2019". How should I include the lib correctly in Visual Studio?

Thank's for Your help :)


----------



## Janik (May 29, 2018)

It would be fantastic if someone could help me out with this. I'm really interested diving into the libobs I just need something to start of.


----------



## catxfish (May 31, 2018)

You have to build OBS to get obs.lib first then put it on your linker


----------



## Janik (May 31, 2018)

Thanks for your help ;)


----------



## Tong (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi, have you achieved something? I also want to use libobs to record window.
But I do not know how to do it.


----------



## Peter Akakpo (Jun 15, 2020)

Why is there so much silence on the use of the libobs library by the developer. At least a common hello world application will do


----------

